# Will 1.5" throated driver fit 1.4" driver?



## cattskinner (Nov 8, 2012)

Okay, way back whenlddude: there were no sizes of drivers & horns between 1 and 2 inches ... ???? ... so the new in-between sizes have me a bit confused.

I'm kicking around a project idea, a pair of compact short-throw satellite speakers, and I'm wanting to roughly duplicate the performance of the old JBL SR4722A's; 12" 2-way, BR cabinets around the 42L range. My plan is to run them with an 80Hz hi-pass, or thereabouts, and they'll be powered with a Behringer EP4000, 550 watts per.

I am strongly considering one of B&C's 1.4" compression drivers ( http://www.bcspeakers.com/products/hf-driver-fe/1-4/de610 ). For a horn, I'm eyeballing P.Audio's PH-316 *1.5"* throat , sort of a JBL "Baby cheeks" style unit.

Will they mate up?

Bone-headed question, no doubt, but I would appreciate any input.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

It is looking like no one here has an answer to your question. Sure wish that we could be of more help, but it appears that we don't have ALL the answers.

When it comes to a project like the one you're working on, it is the details like those in your question that can throw you for a loop. Hope you get it figured out.:sn:


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't know how the prices compare but this site sells drivers and throws in the horn for $1 more... http://www.cannonsound.com.au/p/590667/paudio-ph-316-15-inch-bolt-on-horn.html


----------



## cattskinner (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi, and thank both of you for looking in. I got a reply back from Cannon Light & Sound, and his word is that the B&C CE600 and the P.Audio PH-316 will mate up no problem. The compression drivers were "New/old stock," and the price was too good to pass up. 

I just landed a nice pair of JBL 2206's, and the combo should make for something very close to what I was hoping for & should go nicely over the top of the B&C 21" I just built. I _like _the sub, and have heard good things about their HF drivers too. I'll let you know how it turns out!


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

B e sure to post pics along the way. :T


----------

